# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Frogman's frog build!

## Eli

My build is entering its final stages! I added some bromeliads today along with other plants and some cork bark. Here are a couple of pics. I am ordering some moss and a couple more plants for the top along with springtails.

----------


## Josh

It's looking great! What kind of broms are those?

----------


## bill

Looks great Eli! I like how your arrangement of the broms on the wood  :Smile:  nice job!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

Thanks guys! Josh, five of the six came in a bundle. I honestly have no idea what they are. The smallest one is Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'

----------


## bill

What lighting are you running
Eli? Something nice and bright I hope to bring the color out in those broms. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

Well, because the plants showed up first, natural indirect sunlight. But i ordered a 6500 k light from aquatraders and that should be coming soon.

----------


## bill

Nice! 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Carlos

Looks good Eli  :Smile:  !  Might have to relocate the higher Broms because most grow big and will reach the top screen eventually  :EEK!:  !

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

:Frog Smile: I think that your viv looks great.

----------


## ColleenT

keep us updated. it looks great. What frogs are going in there?

----------


## Eli

My leucs. They are in QT

----------


## Lynn

Eli,
Congratulations!
Your enclosure looks super.

uhhhhh I believe we are missing some frog photos !  :Big Grin: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Eli

i have no idea why they came up three times. Tapatalk is just being weird today

----------


## Josh

Beautiful frogs!

----------


## Eli

On the way is a 6500 k light, some live moss, a digital thermometer and hygrometer, two orchids, and a springtail culture. After everything is in i will allow a few days for everything to stabilize and then the frogs will be added. Wish me luck!!

----------


## Carlos

> i have no idea why they came up three times. Tapatalk is just being weird today


Fixed photo duplication issue Eli; good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## Paul

Looks great Eli!!!

----------


## ColleenT

> My leucs. They are in QT


Duh, i'm losing my mind. They will have a great time in there.

----------


## Eli

Lol!

Question: there is silicone stuck to the side glass of the tank. I cannot get it off. Is there a way to do so? If not, can i put live moss over it or something?

----------


## bill

Razor blade  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## Evaradero

What is the background made out of? it looks great!

----------


## Eli

Spray foam, silicone, and coco fiber

----------


## Eli

The leucs are in their new home  :Big Grin: !! I added springtails and two orchids and some moss. They look so happy!

----------


## Eli

Some more pics! There is another bulb on the way for the other side of the tank.

----------


## LisaGarcia

They look like mean ol' tough frogs but are adorable!! (Can that happen?)

----------


## Eli

LOL! Yeah, they do have sort of a permanent angry face! They are adorably evil, in a way  :Big Grin:  ! Always playing tricks on me. Like         "drowning" in a brom, or getting "stuck" in between a piece of wood

----------


## Carlos

Very nice frogs  :Smile:  !

----------


## psychocircus

Nice setup and nice leucs!

----------


## Josh

Ba da bum bah bum, I'm lovin' it  :Smile:

----------


## ColleenT

everything looks great and your frogs will be having a great time. Can i ask what the white objects are on the moss?

----------


## Eli

Those are to anchor the moss down until it takes on the surface. I couldn't find anything  else so I just stuck those two things in there. When the moss starts to root in and grow I will take them out

----------


## Amy

Great job, Eli!!  It looks fantastic and your babies are so cute!!

----------


## psychocircus

Is this an 18x18x24?

----------


## Eli

Yup  :Smile:  it is!

----------


## Paul

Looks good Eli. I like the moos. Where did you end up getting it from?

I do something similar to moss when I need to mount it, except I use floral wire to pin it in place for the first month or 2.

----------


## Eli

I got it from Josh's frogs. "Mood moss". Would the sheet moss be better or black jungles moss? I think this may be frog moss...

----------


## Paul

Pillow moss is fine, it just grows really really slow. I love Pillow moss, but have started using more sheet moss because it actually grows and changes lol.

----------


## Josh

Paul, how long did you Neherp moss take before it took off? Mines starting to green up a leeetle.

----------


## Paul

It takes it about 2 week to a month to start showing new growth. Then it will go crazy on you. I have had some of it turn brown and hasn't recovered yet, but moss never truly dies. I just keep watering it and hoping for the best.

I even have some of their moss in a very wet boggy section and it is growing nicely there. Though I did grow it for a month before I put it down in the water so your results might vary lol.

----------


## Josh

Growing like crazy sounds good to me. Luckily, tree frogs can do with more moss and less leaf litter.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

You plan on bowl feeding your tree frogs? Tree frogs do the whole lunge and smallow eating method. Them and moss can be an impaction risk even when it is living moss, but bowl feeding removes any real threat of that.

----------


## Eli

A couple more pics    

I love this pic!

----------


## Eli

Ok, this will probably be the lasr time I add stuff. I ordered a couple producibg fruit fly cultures ans anotjer  bulb and another orchid. So here it is! I am declarong  that this build has officially concludes! All that's left is for plants to grow in! 

P.S: i apoligize for any typis. My hand is in a lt of pain. The light bulb shockes me  :Frown: 

Pics  before
 after

----------


## BCollie

Gorgeous!! I love it.

----------

